# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ-αναβαθμιση ιντερνετ στο δήμο Λαυρεωτικής για vdsl εως50mbs!! εντος 2017!

## johnmegarythmos

Αναβάθμιση του δικτύου σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και internet στο δήμο Λαυρεωτικής. Δηλώσεις του δημάρχου κ. Λουκά

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

Με ταχύτητες "φωτός" η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο σύντομα στο Δήμο Λαυρεωτικής
Σε αναβάθμιση του δικτύου σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και internet θα προβεί άμεσα ο Δήμος Λαυρεωτικής, με την τοποθέτηση οπτικών ινών στις δημοτικές ενότητες Λαυρίου και Κερατέας . Το έργο θα υλοποιηθεί από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. , έπειτα από πρωτοβουλία του Δημάρχου Δ. Λουκά και με τη συνδρομή της παρούσας Δημοτικής Αρχής. 

Οι οπτικές ίνες μεταδίδουν φωτεινά σήματα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις με μηδενικές σχεδόν απώλειες, ενώ η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης πλησιάζει αυτή με την οποία διαδίδεται το φως. Η αντικατάσταση των χάλκινων τηλεφωνικών γραμμών με δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, θα αναβαθμίσει ουσιαστικά την ψηφιακή υποδομή του Δήμου μας, με κυριότερο αποτέλεσμα την επίτευξη υπερ-υψηλής ταχύτητας Internet. 
Σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα του έργου, αναμένεται εντός του 2017 να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση σε όλη την έκταση του Δήμου Λαυρεωτικής. Με την ολοκλήρωση του έργου, θα είναι εφικτές συνδέσεις, οι οποίες θα αποδίδουν ταχύτητες έως και 50 MBps. 
Ο Δήμαρχος Δημήτρης Λουκάς δήλωσε ότι: «Η μετάβαση από την “εποχή του χαλκού” στην “εποχή της οπτικής ίνας” στην περιοχή μας είναι μια ιδιαίτερα θετική εξέλιξη. Τα οφέλη είναι πολλαπλά και αφορούν τόσο το κάθε νοικοκυριό ξεχωριστά όσο και τις τοπικές επιχειρήσεις, αφού τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς αποτελούν βασικό μοχλό ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Οι δημότες μας θα έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με λιγότερες βλάβες, γεγονός που σημαίνει λιγότερα σκαψίματα για αποκατάσταση αυτών και μια αναβαθμισμένη εμπειρία internet στο σύνολό της, που θα βελτιώνει την καθημερινότητα κάθε πολίτη. Από την άλλη μεριά, θα είναι δυνατή η καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση κρίσιμων τομέων της οικονομίας, όπως ο τουρισμός, όπου η χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών και συνδεσιμότητας είναι απαραίτητη. Σύντομα θα υπογραφεί Προγραμματική σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ, προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθούν τα απαραίτητα έργα το συντομότερο δυνατό.» 


Από το Γραφείο Τύπου & Επικοινωνίας Δήμου Λαυρεωτικής

πηγη: http://www.forkeratea.com/2016/11/in...CE%AD%CE%B1%29  ,σημερα 30/11/2016 και ωρα 21:38!

----------


## sdikr

Καλά αυτός (ο δήμαρχος) το τερμάτισε στο πως να πάρουμε τα credits χωρίς να κάνουμε τίποτα!!

Ακου λέει θα υλοποιηθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ   :Worthy: 

Αν δείτε να έρθουν να σας πάρουν τις χάλκινες γραμμές μην τους αφήσετε,

----------


## gravis

Μην εκπλίσεσε sdikr,  Χρησιμοποιήσε το μάρκετιγκ ο Δήμαρχος, ενα ουτος η αλλως έργο του ΟΤΕ το παρουσίασε σαν έργο του Δήμου, οι πλειοψηφία θα το χάψει, οσοι διαβαζουν adslgr προφανως θα το καταλαβουν

----------


## netblues

> Σύντομα θα υπογραφεί Προγραμματική σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ, προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθούν τα απαραίτητα έργα το συντομότερο δυνατό.»


Βρε βλαχοδημαρχε, εκτος απο τα καθρεπτακια που βγηκες να μοιρασεις στους ιθαγενεις, την συμβαση για το σκαψιμο την υπογραψατε ή αυτο το συντομα θα υπογραφει σημαινει οτι δεν εχετε κανει ΟΥΤΕ τα απαραιτητα?

----------

